# Mmmm, mmmm good!



## Poimen (Apr 13, 2007)

The other day, as I was sitting at my desk eating a brontosaurus burger, I thought to myself "Man, this tastes like chicken!"

Science has confirmed my suspicions:
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/04/12/AR2007041202043.html


----------



## Dagmire (Apr 13, 2007)

Evolution.


----------

